# Canterbury Parking...is she still there?



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone know if that anti-social woman in the mercedes van is still living in Dover road park & ride in Canterbury? We were there in May, she started her engine at 8.30pm and ran it until 11.00pm and then again at 5.15am until 8.00am. Someone said she had been there a while, we asked at the carpark office and was told there had been numerous complaints and the matter was now in hand and would be dealt with soon. We would like to use the parking again, but would prefer a full nights sleep.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hello Jarcadia - I've amended your title to Canterbury, people may be confused (as I was when opening it!)  . I know Artona uses this place frequently, perhaps he'll come on & advise.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Bognormike,
Thank you.


----------



## redwings (Feb 16, 2007)

*canterbury aire*

She wasn't there on june 21st when we stayed. redwings.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

we were there on June 24th and she wasnt there then --it was nice and peaceful
Rob


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I am keeping a watchful eye on the site being only a few minutes away from me! 

NO she is not there and neither is the old M/C on a Sherpa van that one saw frequently parked up for long periods on the Park & Ride site. 

This one is the same one I think that is parked on the layby just as one leaves the village of Bridge where I live to go towards London or Canterbury!


----------

